# 2022 Tiguan Help! Front splitter and spacers for wheels for 2022 Tiguan?



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey does anyone have a link to front splitter and spacers for wheels for 2022 Tiguan? Also post any exterior looks you guys have or anything you have to get to make car look clean!

First mods?


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

akagaby93 said:


> Hey does anyone have a link to front splitter and spacers for wheels for 2022 Tiguan? Also post any exterior looks you guys have or anything you have to get to make car look clean!
> 
> First mods?


Splitter is due out in two months. 

Spacers check out Spulen kit from USPMotorsports 



SPULEN MK7 GTI Super Flush Kit - WSKT-MK7SF - 5755


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

This fits tiguan 2022?


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

akagaby93 said:


> This fits tiguan 2022?


Tons of people running 20mm and 15mm spacers. Got different brands to choose from. Just one option for you.


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

I just did spacers and painted my calipers and made a video for it. I got my spacers from ecstuning.com and the kit was 12.5 front and 20 back and I think it looks great.
My video of spacers and painting calipers on 22 Tiguan


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I've found that masking and spraying is MUCH easier.
Line the wheel well with paper, wrapping it around the fender a bit. You shouldn't get that much overspray if you're careful.
I wrap a Kroger plastic bag (or Meijer or Wally World) around the rotor and tuck it in around the brake pad. Take's about 2 minutes to make sure the rotor is fully protected.
Throw an old sheet in around the shock and tape it up in a few spots.....Walla, ready for paint!
I went one step further and bought R Line decals (capable of high heat) from a company in Croatia so it took some time to get them, but I was in no hurry.
3 or 4 coats of high temp red, add the decal, then 2 or 3 coats of high temp clear...

Haven't taken any "finished product" (w/wheels on the car pics) yet, but I can tell you they look fantastic!!!!










Bob.

@Trade-N-Games, can I ask EXACTLY where you place your jackstands?
I'm new to VW's and I would really like to have an answer to that question.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I've found that masking and spraying is MUCH easier.
> Line the wheel well with paper, wrapping it around the fender a bit. You shouldn't get that much overspray if you're careful.
> I wrap a Kroger plastic bag (or Meijer or Wally World) around the rotor and tuck it in around the brake pad. Take's about 2 minutes to make sure the rotor is fully protected.
> Throw an old sheet in around the shock and tape it up in a few spots.....Walla, ready for paint!
> ...


Nice bro! Where's the link for decal


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Amazon.com: VW R Brake caliper Mirror Window decal set 8pcs, 50mm - 20mm V.2 (white Ð black) : Automotive


Amazon.com: VW R Brake caliper Mirror Window decal set 8pcs, 50mm - 20mm V.2 (white Ð black) : Automotive



www.amazon.com


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

TheFaulk said:


> Tons of people running 20mm and 15mm spacers. Got different brands to choose from. Just one option for you.


hey bro you sure they fit tiguan they say for gti ? i have a 22 r line


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

akagaby93 said:


> hey bro you sure they fit tiguan they say for gti ? i have a 22 r line


Yup....the Tiguan is based off the same (MQB) platform as the GTI


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

akagaby93 said:


> Hey does anyone have a link to front splitter and spacers for wheels for 2022 Tiguan? Also post any exterior looks you guys have or anything you have to get to make car look clean!
> 
> First mods?


Finally found the first front splitter for the new Tiguan. Not sure whose design this is but it totally looks aggressive. 








135.0US $ 10% OFF|For Vw's Tiguan 2020 2021 2022 Front Spoiler Body Kit Rs Bright Black Sports Spoiler Rline Bumper Accessories - Body Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

I love it


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

anyone else found front splitter im waiting for more to come out before i choose.


----------



## Turbomaxxx (7 mo ago)

Maxton USA has a few nice ones. It was 229, Click here for site


----------

